
Why 90% of Startups Fail  - ghosh
http://mashable.com/2013/02/04/why-startups-fail/
======
chewxy
This is a terrible example of an infographic. The VERY LEAST the person who
created it is to do side by side comparisons.

Comparisons should be done on a similarity basis. You don't compare apples to
oranges, and you don't compare Shopkick to Airtime.

Such a simple rule. And in explaining why startups fail, this "infographic" is
of no use. At all. There are no quantifiable data, or in any fact, useful
information.

All this "infographic" does is to present some historical facts in a colourful
manner. And is of no use to people willing or wanting to dissect a startup for
reasons of failure.

This is making me irrationally angry. BRB

